# Aalmuttern ?



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

Fängt hier eigentlich noch jemand Aalmuttern ?
Als ich mit dem angeln angefangen habe (vor über 10 Jahren)
Hab ich noch regelmäßig welche gefangen .

Und jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das ich die letzten zwei Jahre keine einzige mehr erwischt habe .
Sind die Biester am aussterben oder was ist los ?


----------



## Reisender (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Hatte auch Jahre lang keine mehr Gefangen !!! aber im November auf Fehmarn, sind mir wieder zwei an den Haken gegangen.....waren noch sehr klein und warten in 2 jahren wieder bei mir zu beißen.:q


----------



## Rosi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Bei uns sind die Aalmuttern garnicht so selten. Sie sind ziemlich standorttreu und ich setze sie alle wieder rein, weil ich finde, daß die nicht eßbar aussehen:q  Ich habe beim Blinkern schon mal ein Brandungsvorfach rausgezogen, mit einer Aalmutter am Ende. Die wirkte noch ganz munter, ich glaube die können eine Menge ab. Manche Leute essen sowas!


----------



## Reisender (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich finde, daß die nicht eßbar aussehen:q  Manche Leute essen sowas!


 

Rosi !! Die Schmecken echt Klasse ....solltest du mal Probieren, aber erst bei einer Richtigen Größe, dann sind sie Super Lecker...#h #h


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Also ich habe mal gehört,daß die Biester den Kormoranen zum Opfer gefallen sind!
Habe ich mal in der Fachpresse (Blinker/Fisch&Fang...usw) gelesen!
Genauso soll es unseren Platten ergangen sein,sind ja auch nicht mehr so da gewesen!Aber wieder im kommen!

Aalmami's schmecken echt sehr gut,Rosi!
Ich fange sie hin und wieder mal auf Langeland in der Brandung!

Plattfisch!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Das mit den kormoranen kann ich nicht so ganz glauben .
Erstens gibts hier in der gegend nicht so viele und zweitens sind das doch eigentlich Grundfische die sich recht gut verstecken können ?!?!

Das gleiche gilt für Plattfische ...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Also ich habe auch schon ewig keine Mutti mehr gefangen. Früher waren die wirklich öffter am Haken aber mitgenommen habe ich die noch nie.


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

@ Kochtoppangler

Mhhmmm
Das sind Aale aber erst recht!(verstecker)
Und die werden viel von Kormoranen gefressen!
Haste bestimmt auch mal in ner Angelzeitschrift auf nem Foto gesehen!
Kormorane gibt es nicht so sehr?Also wenn ich auf der Schlei bin b.z.w. rausfahre,ist das Wasser SCHWARZ!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Also hier an der förde seh ich höchstens mal einen oder 2 irgendwo sitzen und selbst das nur äußerst selten ...


----------



## sundeule (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Habe dieses Jahr nur eine einzige erwischt.


----------



## Waldi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

An der Knock bei Emden sind die Aalmuttern die ersten Anzeichen, dass der Dorsch nicht mehr weit ist. Ich fange die Teile dann regelmäßig. Leider sind es meistens nur Lütte und eh nicht für die Pfanne. habe in Holland mal etwas größere gefangen und ich kann bestetigen, die sind wirklich lecker.


----------



## haukep (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Frag mal Katze, der fängt die zielsicher


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Sagt mal, länger als 25cm werden die doch nicht, oder? Ich finde sie so urtümlich, uralt. Egal wie eine Aalmutti schmeckt, ich muß nicht alles essen.


----------



## DanyS73 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

denke doch rosi

mein erster fisch war eine von knappen 30. 
leider den haken zu tief geschluckt deshalb brachte das zurücksetzen nix
:c.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

25 cm ? Ne die werden noch n gutes Stück größer .
Ich denke mal um die 40 cm rum müsste schluss sein ...


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Ich hatte sie immer kleiner. Sie sind abends zwischen den Steinen, nicht weit vom Ufer weg. Was fressen die eigentlich?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Also als kleines Gör hab ich die in Massen auf Miesmuschelfleisch gefangen .
Ich denke mal die fressen etwa das Gleiche wie Butt und Dorsch ... 
Also so ziehmlich alles   =)

Und ich denke mal die großen sind nicht so dicht am Ufer .
Wenn ich mal erlebt habe das eine größere gefangen wurde dann war das meistens weiter draußen .


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Also wie ich schon sagte ,daß ich sie hin und wieder auf Langeland fange:
Dort haben wir sie mit Posenruten oder Wickelpickerruten dirkt vor großen Steinpackungen gefangen
(z.B.Steinschüttungen der Hafeneinfahrten in Bagenkop und Spodsbjerg)
Das ist nicht so weit vom Ufer und wir haben oft welche von über 40 cm gefangen!
Wo die sich hier bei uns nun so rumtreiben weiß ich auch nicht!
Als ich vor 15 Jahren mit Brandungsangeln angefangen habe,mußte man erst 10 Aalmami's fangen,bevor man ein Dorsch fing!
Dat war egal wo man hingefeuert hat!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Die Aalmutter soll grüne Gräten haben?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aalmutter soll grüne Gräten haben?


jop hat sie, genau wie der Hornie.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Finde ich auch schade, dass die Aalmuttern fast verschwunden sind.:c
Ist aber kein Phänomen der Ostaee allein, sondern im Kattegat sieht es genau so traurig aus. Habe die letzte vor sechs Jahren gefangen.
War einer meiner Lieblingsfische..... hatte sie zum fressen gern:m Für eine 35er Aalmutter schmeiße ich jeden Aal weg. Klein aber fein.
Seeskorpione habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr am Haken gehabt.|kopfkrat

@Rosi
Aalmuttern mußt Du genau so zubereiten wie Aale. Haben nur nicht so viel Fett. Zum Räuchern die Haut dran lassen. Ansonsten wie einen Aal abziehen. An Seebrücken müßten sie direkt am Pfeiler zu fangen sein.
Haben ein Mindestmass von 20cm.


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Man kann sie noch sehr oft in Bliesdorf fangen! Dort scheint die Welt noch i.O. zu sein.....


----------



## Joka (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

*Aalmutter (Zoarcoidei)* 


Die Aalmuttern gehören zur *Ordnung der Dorschfische.*
Gekennzeichnet sind sie durch einen *aalartigen Körper* mit auffallend dickem Kopf und einem aus Rücken-, Schwanz- und Afterflosse zusammengewachsenen Flossensaum. Die Tiere erreichen eine Gesamtkörperlänge von 60 cm.

hmmm viele infos findet man leider nicht über die Muttis #d


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

wow 60 cm wär aber schon n ganz schöner Brocken .
Son Ding will ich mal am Haken haben  =)


----------



## Micky (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Die letzte Aalmutti hat Katze am Samstag Abend in Heiligenhafen (Gillhus) ausm Wasser gezogen, gute 30-35cm und einen häßlich dicken Bauch und ein noch häßlicheres Maul... :q


----------



## Rosi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Ich hatte gestern auch eine am Blinker. Die war etwa 5cm lang und ich dachte zuerst es ist Kraut. So lütte sind noch süß, hoffentlich überlebt sie das anpieken.


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Ich glaube ich habe die letzte Aalmutter vor 10 Jahren oder so gefangen, kann ich mich garnicht mehr wirklich dran erinnen, schon komisch irgendwie... na, vieleicht ja bald mal


----------



## degl (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

@all,

so eine 30cm Aalmutti hatte ich am Dienstag am Bülker Leuchturm auch,zum Dank frischte der wind innerhalb von 2Min. um das Doppelte auf,so das fast alles umflog was wir auf der kleinen Mole gestellt hatten 

gruß degl


----------



## Tomasz (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Auf Bornholm hatte ich vor ca. 6 Jahren immer erst 3 bis 4 Aalmutern bevor eine Platte am Hacken hing. Ich habe aber auch alle wieder ins nasse Element zurückgesetzt. Ich fand sie nicht besonders ansehenswert und hatte den Eindruck, dass sie eigentümlich gerochen haben. Im Schnitt waren sie ca. 20 bis 25 cm lang.

Tomasz


----------



## pohlk (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Gefangen habe ich auch schon ewig keine mehr.

Als ich mit Brandungsangeln angefangen habe (vor ca. 7 Jahren), war das neben untermaßigen Flundern meine häufigste Beute.
Aber irgendwie sind die wirklich nicht mehr da. |kopfkrat 

Und lecker sind die echt, schade eigentlich.


----------



## boot (17. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Pst es gibt noch genug ,man muss nur wissen wo
Und dann fängt man auch .*ich dachte das sollte 
Auch nach Jahren mal gesagt werden.lgb*


----------



## svenigehtangeln (17. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Kann ich bestätigen,ewig keine mehr gefangen in der Reriker Gegend.|kopfkrat


Und ja,die Dinger sind geräuchert eine Delikatesse!!!!#g


----------



## Baum1309 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Hm ich hab am Wochenende eine in Marienleuchte gefangen. Ist zum erstenmal, dass ich eine mitgenommen habe und bin gespannt wie Sie schmeckt.


----------



## boot (17. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Hm ich hab am Wochenende eine in Marienleuchte gefangen. Ist zum erstenmal, dass ich eine mitgenommen habe und bin gespannt wie Sie schmeckt.



Da wo eine ist sollten noch weitere sein ,wenn sie
dir schmeckt dann versuche es dort nochmal welche
Zu fangen


----------



## 2911hecht (17. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Jetzt mal ein Bild von einem Freund,was hat eurer Meihnung nach dieser Dorsch ausgespuckt?


----------



## 2911hecht (17. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Auch wenn es so aussieht,eine Aalmutter ist es nicht.Bis gestern hätte ich auch auf Aalmutter gewettet.....


----------



## boot (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Natürlich ist das eine Aalmutter


----------



## boot (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

*warum sollte es keine sein ?was brachte dich von
Deiner Meinung ab.*


----------



## 2911hecht (18. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Eine Aalmutter hat ein endständiges Maul.Das ist ein Butterfisch:https://www.google.de/search?q=butt...b7pDs7naOmVgdAF&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=913


----------



## astratrinker (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Eine Aalmutter hat ein endständiges Maul.Das ist ein Butterfisch:https://www.google.de/search?q=butt...b7pDs7naOmVgdAF&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=913



Du bist auch son Butterfisch.


----------



## 2911hecht (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Zuviel Astra?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. März 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

butterfische gibt es hier zwar auch ( hab schon genug in dicken aalen und dorschen gesehen), aber so wie es auf meinem kleinen handybildschirm aussieht ist`s ne muddi...

butterfische sind insgesamt schlanker, kleiner und haben nen feineren kopf...


----------



## Ra.T (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

Hallo...,
also das hier ist doch eine Aalmutter, oder liege ich da falsch ?
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Cordless (10. April 2015)

*AW: Aalmuttern ?*

JA.......das sehe ich auch so !


----------

